
Meetup Reminder: Boston Meetup Tonight (7:00PM) - ed

======
whacked_new
I posted in dhouston's post, but again, I hope to see reports/notes on this
event, so please post when available!

------
ed
We're sitting in the front with a cluster of 5 tables... Excited to see
everyone!

------
ed
Thread here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=17969>

------
dhouston
see you all there!

